# Hoover saugeye



## Scotty (Jan 8, 2017)

Is anyone catching saugeye at Hoover this year? I've caught tons of blue cats and crappie, but can't find the saugeye to save my life.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

It's hard this time of year with the water being so warm. Deep troll worm harnesses off main lake points would be my best suggestion.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

The tournament this late spring had great results. So they have to be there somewhere.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Go to the dam late at night


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Scotty said:


> Is anyone catching saugeye at Hoover this year? I've caught tons of blue cats and crappie, but can't find the saugeye to save my life.


If you're trolling, I saw a report most of the fish are being caught in 10 to 15 FOW on #5 flicker shads.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I think many folks attempt to fish too deep at Hoover for saugeyes. Fish are deep there for sure but I believe the shallow bite is fine. Where the bait is the eyes will as well… or very close.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Scotty said:


> Is anyone catching saugeye at Hoover this year? I've caught tons of blue cats and crappie, but can't find the saugeye to save my life.


Saugeye are not bothered by warm water. And they will get the flooded brush just like the bass. So, they can be shallow or deep. They will follow the food. I do best fishing early and again late afternoon until dark. I let my electronics tell me where fish are and adjust my presentation to their location. This eye came from 11 ft of water near a drop into deeper water.It hit a trolled # 7 Rapala Shad Rap. The bass came from the same kind of spot. Fishing was real good for about two hours and then they shut down.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes Saugeye bite all summer has been fire. Midday to evening has been my fun time. But also know hitting early morning. Same as always said. Get on the points flats humps and eyes will be in 3 to 10 foot water on a bright sunny day with little wind. They don't care if super hot out if bait is there they will be.
Jjg an crawler crankbaits cast and spoons will get the job done. These were from alittle over a week ago on a drop edge top of it was 3 to 6 foot deep.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Yes Saugeye bite all summer has been fire. Midday to evening has been my fun time. But also know hitting early morning. Same as always said. Get on the points flats humps and eyes will be in 3 to 10 foot water on a bright sunny day with little wind. They don't care if super hot out if bait is there they will be.
> Jjg an crawler crankbaits cast and spoons will get the job done. These were from alittle over a week ago on a drop edge top of it was 3 to 6 foot deep.
> View attachment 492963
> View attachment 492963


These are Hoover saugeye?..nice stringer.


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

I was out the other nite an had one get off at the boat ive been trying every thing from flicker shad to 3 way rig. Iv been fishing south pool. Anybodys help or suggestions would be great. I caught a tone of small crappie but only one saugeye.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

crappie55 said:


> I was out the other nite an had one get off at the boat ive been trying every thing from flicker shad to 3 way rig. Iv been fishing south pool. Anybodys help or suggestions would be great. I caught a tone of small crappie but only one saugeye.


Not that this is 100% true, but if your catching crappie id go shallower or closer to bottom. 6-12 fow for active eyes, right on the bottom.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

It's all about the bite window right now. If your on it then it's good, but 20-30 minutes is about all it last. You can spend hours with no results and then wham have a limit in 20 minutes.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

crappie55 said:


> I was out the other nite an had one get off at the boat ive been trying every thing from flicker shad to 3 way rig. Iv been fishing south pool. Anybodys help or suggestions would be great. I caught a tone of small crappie but only one saugeye.


Go up to the north end. It is peaceful and pretty. If they are not biting you just don't care.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes


----------



## backtroller59# (Jun 9, 2021)

Nice


----------



## tomwadejr2007 (9 mo ago)

i finally got a couple. a 15 1/2 and a 20. thick and healthy......tasty too. first on shad rap, second on rattling rapala. i mostly troll cranks. i cant figure the crawler thing out. i tried a little shallower and slower to finally get a couple eyes. still getting crappie, but some bigguns 13-14 inch! and at least one blue cat every trip 🤷‍♂️. and they almost swallow the baits! eating machines. not one channel all year or white bass? used to always get a few whiteys.


----------



## tomwadejr2007 (9 mo ago)

Scotty said:


> Is anyone catching saugeye at Hoover this year? I've caught tons of blue cats and crappie, but can't find the saugeye to save my life.


i was having this exact same experience! but i didnt get my boat in till late june. im much better out there april thru early june


----------



## Scotty (Jan 8, 2017)

I've been picking up a few eyes here and there. 1-2 per trip the last few weeks. I've been getting a mix of small fish and 19-20"ers. Primarily trolling spinner rigs with small plastics or minnows 1.5mph. Fishing mostly the middle pool, but covering lots of water.

I'm still doing a lot of casting and jigging at all depths and not having much luck. I'm catching a lot of jumbo crappie. 2 15"ers this week. Also lots of channel cats, a few blues and flatheads. 

For bigger blues, I fish different areas and troll slightly bigger baits. I caught a ton of blues in the 12-20lb range this spring at Hoover, but did my saugeye fishing at alum. Once the lake traffic got heavy at alum is when I started for eyes at Hoover. I haven't fished much after dark yet. I might do a few night trips.


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well I made it out to hoover caught a mix bag all smaller fish. Crappie Chanel cat an bass all small still no saugeye tried trolling flicker shad number 5 an number 7 middle pool crappie seem be bout 14 foot water still an on the bottom.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

crappie55 said:


> Well I made it out to hoover caught a mix bag all smaller fish. Crappie Chanel cat an bass all small still no saugeye tried trolling flicker shad number 5 an number 7 middle pool crappie seem be bout 14 foot water still an on the bottom.


What depths are you targeting saugeye at while trolling flicker shads? Imo bottom contact is key, and if your in 14 fow #5’s are nowhere near the bottom. Number 7 flicker shads will get there but your gonna have more than 100’ of line out. Normally I target 10 fow or less when trolling #5’s and 7’s to keep bottom contact.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 8, 2017)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> What depths are you targeting saugeye at while trolling flicker shads? Imo bottom contact is key, and if your in 14 fow #5’s are nowhere near the bottom. Number 7 flicker shads will get there but your gonna have more than 100’ of line out. Normally I target 10 fow or less when trolling #5’s and 7’s to keep bottom contact.


I use clip weights to adjust trolling depth. I keep them handy in 1oz and 2oz


----------

